# Boston's last, great, unsolved mystery:



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Boston's last, great, unsolved mystery: On March 18, 1990, the Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum was robbed of 13 valuable works of art by two thieves dressed as police officers. On this page, you can learn more about the Globe's re-examination of the case, view the lost masterpieces, watch how the thieves broke in, and review the investigation over the years.

http://b.globe.com/10WNjGF

(photo by David L Ryan/Globe Staff)


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

That shit head Myles Connor name always came up with some involvement in this but now I doubt it unless a death bed confession spills the beans. You never know, this asshole got away with the murder of a female B.U. college student years ago but I would hate to give him any credit for the Gardner job.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Myles Coonor is a shitstain on society. If he didn't have a half assed "career" in his own band that he named after himself, he'd be 1 of 100,000 other losers who've passed through the MCI system. This jagg-off can't even steal a cellphone off 2 junkies. Who thinks this ham & egger could steal a Rembrandt and other paintings?? Not H.C. HC*

A notorious art thief, Myles Connor chronicled his criminal exploits in "The Art of the Heist," recounting a legendary career in which no museum was off limits. Investigators at one point even thought he might have information on the legendary unsolved heist from the Gardner Museum. But Connor's latest alleged caper was a far cry from artful. Connor, 69, was arrested Thursday (July 2012) on charges of robbing two women outside a convenience store in Woonsocket, R.I., following a drug dispute.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Article is priceless H.C., you have come through once again.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

- A true leach upon our society, just another pampered youth that chose to kick and scream through his privileged upbringing, that should have been put down long long ago.
- Son a former Milton P.O.; Jr. shot at a Hancock ME Sheriff's Deputy; Jr.shot at several Boston P.O.'s + hit M.S.P. TPR. O'Donovan; Jr. murdered 2 Boston females (sentence overruled on procedural B.S.)...now Hollywood comes sniffing around for his biography to inevitably warp into a "misunderstood anti-hero" screenplay for a theater near you - disgusting !


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

HousingCop said:


> *Myles Coonor is a shitstain on society.*


His son isn't far behind him.....a homeless bum in Quincy that has attracted our attention numerous times. He actually may be dead, since he hasn't landed on our radar screen in recent history.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Last unsolved mystery? What about the Swedish Nanny that was chopped in half? Karinna Holmer?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> *Boston's last, great, unsolved mystery:*


When I saw the title of the article I thought it would reveal why Boston keeps electing an unintelligible dimwit as their mayor...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Killjoy said:


> When I saw the title of the article I thought it would reveal why Boston keeps electing an unintelligible dimwit as their mayor...


I had a professor as an undergrad who is a personal friend of Menino, and he insisted that he's actually very intelligent, but something gets lost between his brain and his mouth.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I had a professor as an undergrad who is a personal friend of Menino, and he insisted that he's actually very intelligent, but something gets lost between his brain and his mouth.


His intelligence must have an off-gassing mechanism then...I'm thinking it powers his double (or perhaps triple) chin.


----------

